# how long has everyone been trying ** Survey*



## waiting2start

sorry if this is already a thread 
1 how long have you been trying 
2 whats the next plan on action 
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with 
4 do you currently have any children at all 
5 have you had losses 
:hugs:


----------



## Kimiw

1 6 years 
2 Take third cycle of Clomid after one cycle after miscarriage
3 PCOS and MTHFR Genetic Mutation
4 No 
5 Yes (current, after second cycle of clomid):cry:


----------



## tamithomas

1)3 years
2)Soy Isoflavone and the DH loading up on protein
3)me, unexplained DH,medium sperm count.
4)no
5)yes, one so far.


----------



## oneKnight

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1- 4 years, or so
2-Hysterosalpingogram (the dye/xray to check tubes)
3-nothing. I frequently get cysts, that's it. Not diagnosed with anything more complicated than frequent pain.
4-none
5-none. I don't even get pregnant enough to have an early loss. Just plain nothing happens.


----------



## Lawgirl

1. 4 years (just about)
2. Currently undergoing ivf.
3. Unexplained infertility.
4. No.
5. Two early m/cs (over 3 years ago and nothing since).


----------



## threebirds

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1 2.5yrs
2 another round of ICSI
3 low ovarian reserve (low AMH & high FSH) & DH low fertility
4 no
5 yes, a mmc last year at 12-13wks


----------



## foquita

1. 17 months 

2. 6 monitored rounds of letrozole :) 

3. I have PCOS and OH has low sperm count and low motility :( 

4. nope

5. nope


----------



## Natashaa1

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1 2 years
2 waiting to ovulate on last round of clomid (6th cycle) then back to the FS who I think will suggest iui. I will try soy whilst waiting for our appointment 
3 me = pcos DH = perfect (but smokes I'm working on him and make him take vits) 
4 none (2 fur babies)
5 no never had a BFP


----------



## Jenna132

1 3 Years
2 Just had HSG waiting results (although all seemed fine except for worries about right tube)
3 Nothing.. Fiance has 'Super Sperm' according to GP. 
4 Nope :( 
5 Nope, never had a BFP :(


----------



## tribble

1 how long have you been trying - 1.5 yrs

2 whats the next plan on action - I have an HSG tomorrow, and the Dr found something - we don't know what yet - with DH's test results. He has to go back to do them again and also a pile of blood tests

3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - nothing at all for either of us

4 do you currently have any children at all - no, just fur babies

5 have you had losses - not to my knowledge.


----------



## Jenna132

> 1- 4 years, or so
> 2-Hysterosalpingogram (the dye/xray to check tubes)
> 3-nothing. I frequently get cysts, that's it. Not diagnosed with anything more complicated than frequent pain.
> 4-none
> 5-none. I don't even get pregnant enough to have an early loss. Just plain nothing happens.

OneKnight 
You seem to be in the same boat as me, no explaination :hugs2: 
hope your HSG goes well, I had quite a good experience with mine no bleeding or leakage :) Dr was nice aswell. 
:dust: to you and everyone :)


----------



## waiting2start

I love it girls :)


----------



## karenh

Natashaa1 said:


> waiting2start said:
> 
> 
> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:
> 
> 1 2 years
> 2 waiting to ovulate on last round of clomid (6th cycle) then back to the FS who I think will suggest iui. I will try soy whilst waiting for our appointment
> 3 me = pcos DH = perfect (but smokes I'm working on him and make him take vits)
> 4 none (2 fur babies)
> 5 no never had a BFPClick to expand...

Just so you know, our clinic here will not do IVF if either of the partners smoke becuase of how if affects fertility and embrios. Just and FYI for you DH.


----------



## karenh

*1 how long have you been trying:* 5 years and 7 months
*2 whats the next plan on action:* My obgyn after 4 rounds of Clomid and still no ovulation has refered me to and RE. Our new patient appointment is tomorrow.
*3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with:* PCOS
*4 do you currently have any children at all:* Nope, have never even ovulated that we know of
*5 have you had losses:* just emotional after each BFN and when our foster kids went back home


----------



## Natashaa1

Hi Karen, yes I am aware he's cut down and knows he has to give up!


----------



## hopefull85

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:


1. almost 6 years
2. not sure just yet, just had my first round of clomid
3. i dont have periods at all & i dont ovulate ( have to take provera & clomid )
4. sadly no:cry:
5. none, iv'e never had a bfp


----------



## karenh

Natashaa1 said:


> Hi Karen, yes I am aware he's cut down and knows he has to give up!

Good luck!


----------



## timeforababy

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1 - 14 months
2 - saving money for FS
3 - nothing but the NHS refuses to spend any more money on me (they think I don't ovulate)
4 - two stepsons (but they live with their mother and visit us 2 days every 2 weeks :( )
5 - nope. never seen a BFP :(


----------



## missy123

1 how long have you been trying*
5 YEARS AND 4 MONTHS... :(
2 whats the next plan on action*
MAYBE ANOTHER GO AT IVF NEXT SUMMER IF WE CAN AFFORD IT :-( 
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with*
SECONDARY INFERTILITY NO PROBLEMS WITH ME OR MY PARTNER X 
4 do you currently have any children at all*
YES I HAVE A GORGEOUS 8 YEAR OLD SON WHO I THANK GOD FOR EVERY SECOND OF EVERY DAY XXXXX 
5 have you had losses*
NO THANKFULLY I HAVNT I JUST NEVER GET PREGNANT..IT WAS SO EASY FIRST TIME


----------



## Dee_H

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1. We have been trying for about 1.5 years
2. I am waiting for results from bloodwork and ultrasound
3. No diagnosis yet...but I have Type 1 Diabetes..this can sometimes have an effect on ttc.
4. I have a 3 year old little girl named Rian 
5. I had a loss at 12 weeks before I had my DD. However a few months ago I had a very faint positive but started my period a few days later.


----------



## Natashaa1

Karenh- forgot to say good luck with your appointment! Have you tried anything natural for your pcos? 

Timeforababy - what do you mean the NHS said they won't spend any more money on you? That's awful, what tests have you had? 

Hopefull85 - do you mind if I ask how old you are?


----------



## xxshellsxx

1 11 long years... 
2 referral back to FS for further investigations 
3 previously poor/no ovulation 
4 no 
5 no, never had BFP


----------



## nevernormal

*1 how long have you been trying * Just passed the 2 year mark, on my 15th cycle I think
*2 whats the next plan on action * 2 more rounds of clomid if this one fails... then possibly femara/letrozole (haven't asked the doctor what he thinks about that), or completely stopping the medical route and either trying agnus castus/vitex, soy, or just trying to be healthier overall.
*3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with * Unexplained annovulation
*4 do you currently have any children at all * Nope
*5 have you had losses * Not that I know of... a few times things have been off with my flow and I've suspected really early losses, but as I've never been in the horrible pain that's usually described for even early losses, I am going with no.


----------



## readyformore

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1- 28 cycles or 2 years
2- We have exhausted all of our options including 4 failed cycles of femara/IUI, SIS, laparoscopy, HSG, numerous blood draws; you name it I've had it done. We are currently ttc naturally.
3- Unexplained infertility with a 5% chance of success. 
4- Yes. We had primary unexplained infertility as well and I got pregnant on my fourth clomid/IUI 10 years ago; then 2 spontaneous pregnancies. 
5- No.


----------



## sugarpuff

1 how long have you been trying - *23 months*
2 whats the next plan on action - *will probably go see GP again at some point*
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - *severe endometriosis, borderline high FSH and male factor sub fertility (poor count, motility and morphology)*
4 do you currently have any children at all - *yes, it took 24 months and fertility treatment to conceive her*
5 have you had losses - *no, just been pregnant the one time*


----------



## laustiredttc

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

we have been trying for 14months
fertility specialist in september
bloodwork, ultrasound, sa checked all normal, unexplained?
No LO :nope:
not that i know of?


----------



## wannabemummyb

1 how long have you been trying - 2 years, 8 months
2 whats the next plan on action - currently on a break till after christmas (NTNP) then back to FS and probably clomid.
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - PCOS and IR
4 do you currently have any children at all - us no, df has a son (20years old)
5 have you had losses - yes


----------



## africaqueen

1 how long have you been trying : 8yrs in total
2 whats the next plan on action : IVF x3 in the new year.
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with : I lost both fallopian tubes due to ectopic pregnancies within 6mths of eachother in 2010, also have very low AMH level of 2.5. DH is fine.
4 do you currently have any children at all : No :(
5 have you had losses : 2 xx


----------



## LGRJWR

1 how long have you been trying? NTNP 10 years and TTC for 2 years and 2 months. 
2 whats the next plan of action? We are currently in the TWW after our first IUI. If it didn't work we will continue with IUI. I am taking letrozole 2.5mg CD3-7 and also triggering. 
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with? I had a lap/dye/ovarian drilling done in March discovered I was only born with one tube and ovary. Other than that we are unexplained!
4 do you currently have any children at all? No just 2 fur babies
5 have you had losses? No and I have never had a BFP.


----------



## timeforababy

Natashaa1 said:


> Timeforababy - what do you mean the NHS said they won't spend any more money on you? That's awful, what tests have you had?

I've had d3 and d21 blood tests and the blood tests were normal with no progesterone levels detected for d21 blood tests. So they know there is something wrong but won't investigate anymore as my husband has 2 children from a previous marriage. 

Nothing else is wrong with us, healthy, good BMI etc etc, just that my husband has children with another women. I'm a bit upset as lots of people gets lots of help but for the one problem I have I will get no help at all.

(also, looks like I won't be ovulating this month so I'm a bit more sensitive than normal)


----------



## Pinkie 33

1.1 year. Knew about DP's issue before we got together 
2. We have applied for funding from the PCT for fertility treatment on the NHS. Awaiting confirmation
3. Extremely low sperm count
4. No 
5. No


----------



## xx Emily xx

1. 21 months

2. Lap for cyst removal then IVF

3. Severe endometriosis

4. No

5. No


----------



## emz1200

1. 18 months
2. Scan for me at some point in September, DH another swimmers test just so they have 2 & back to the FS in Feb
3. Unexplained infertility
4. No
5. No


----------



## xxshellsxx

timeforababy said:


> Natashaa1 said:
> 
> 
> Timeforababy - what do you mean the NHS said they won't spend any more money on you? That's awful, what tests have you had?
> 
> I've had d3 and d21 blood tests and the blood tests were normal with no progesterone levels detected for d21 blood tests. So they know there is something wrong but won't investigate anymore as my husband has 2 children from a previous marriage.
> 
> Nothing else is wrong with us, healthy, good BMI etc etc, just that my husband has children with another women. I'm a bit upset as lots of people gets lots of help but for the one problem I have I will get no help at all.
> 
> (also, looks like I won't be ovulating this month so I'm a bit more sensitive than normal)Click to expand...

I know the feeling about refusal of treatments because DH's having other children! Mine has 2 boys from previous relationship and we can't access anything other than investigations because of this! They made me wait til i was 30 before i could access ICSI previously, my relationship broke down because of the stresses of it all... now i'm 34 and can't have it because he has 2 kids..... NHS make the rules up as they go along!


----------



## Natashaa1

You guys are right I think they do make the rules up as they go along and going private is so expensive!


----------



## nevernormal

Timeforababy, you can't get a doctor to prescribe clomid or anything? Like you, all my bloodwork has come back normal, I just don't ovulate regularly. The doctor's seem stumped as to how to proceed with finding out WHY I don't ovulate, as I guess it's not normal to have no other issues, but they will at least give me clomid, and if they hadn't I would've maybe tried soy isoflavones instead.


----------



## greeneyes0279

1. 3 years 9 months
2. Currently undergoing 2nd IVF
3. Me: lean pcos, dh: low count & motility
4. Dd 5.5 years 
5. Yes 18 months ago at 11 weeks.


----------



## waiting2start

i am learning so much about you guys its great to get some insight into the lives of other people struggling


----------



## Rin731

1-We've been NTNP since October 2010, more TTC here and there...
2 I'm drinking a tea for my cycles, which are 100+ days long, and seem to be shortening them. :happydance: And vitamins! 
3 Never been diagnosed, insurance reasons. 
4 No children
5 No losses


----------



## timeforababy

nevernormal said:


> Timeforababy, you can't get a doctor to prescribe clomid or anything? Like you, all my bloodwork has come back normal, I just don't ovulate regularly. The doctor's seem stumped as to how to proceed with finding out WHY I don't ovulate, as I guess it's not normal to have no other issues, but they will at least give me clomid, and if they hadn't I would've maybe tried soy isoflavones instead.

:) The normal doctors here won't prescribe clomid as they say you have to monitored when you're on it. I'm on soy iso and upping it every month (probably shouldn't).

I've had dreams where I've gone to the doctors and told her I've bought some black market drugs and if they won't treat me, then they can save me when I'm broken :growlmad: But I'm not going to take drugs without a prescription (sigh) .

So, saving money and going for private treatment! What's the point of paying all those HUGE taxes if I'm not getting anything eh?

Good luck with your clomid! It might be the only boost you need :D :D :dust:


----------



## nevernormal

I had one doctor last year who gave it to me and then said "come back in 6 months if you're not pregnant" :shock: I wasn't happy with that level of monitoring (or... non monitoring?) so I took a break after 3 months. My doctor here has me come in once/cycle for a pelvic exam to check for cysts, and also looks at my CM to see if it looks post-ov, and has done a cd21 progesterone test. It's the perfect level of monitoring for me =). Plus I pay everything out of pocket (no NHS in the US, and don't have insurance that would pay for it!), so I wouldn't be able to afford ultrasound monitoring or anything. It's expensive, but it's nice to feel like you're in with a chance!


----------



## wristwatch24

1. 1 year & 2 months 
2. If I don't turn out to be pregnant this cycle, next cycle is up in the air. I will do a natural cycle if my doctor won't do IUI, and after that I'm starting with the fertility center here. 
3. No diagnosis...just unexplained. DH is fine, I've had HSG, blood tests, ultrasounds and everything looks to be normal, and I ovulate every single month. 
4. Nope. :( 
5. Not that I know of.


----------



## Rachel789

1. 1 year
2. HSG next cycle then the following will be my first IUI with Femara
3. PCOS
4. No
5. No


----------



## ilovehim91810

Next month on the 18th will mark two years of ttc! I never thought there was anything wrong with me but now I'm pretty sure I might have pcos, I do indeed have alot of the symptoms and signs. I took s quiz online about pcos and it said that I could very much have it because I have alot of symptoms. I was however very blessed with a wonderful baby boy back in 2007, he will be 5yrs old in October. He is my ex though not my hubby, so its been upsetting!! I know my hubby got good sperm because he has two girls, three boys with his ex:-(. Its very depression to know she got pregnant all those times but I never can now, I actually was good friends with my husband for a few years before we got together. So, I was around when his ex was getting pregnant and I was very jealous because I always had a big crush on hubby but didn't think we ever be together and married !! I wouldn't change it for the world, right now I'm on CD 5 out of 35 and I believe due to O the 14th of September. I actually plan on renting a fertility monitor this month where it can confirm ovulation, accuracy level with a vaginal sensor, provides complete fertility window and lastly advance notice of ovulation. So I'm going to rent that till I get pregnant an also I want to try *insulite*, its helps with pcos also infertility!! Heard a few success stories on here about it and its $97 for a months supply but cheaper for a three month or bigger supply!. Babydust to all you ladies I hope one day we all get our :bfp:


----------



## CanadianMaple

1. Since July 2011. We haven't really been "trying" since we found out we didn't have any sperm to work with. Got referred to the clinic in December 2011 and have been waiting to start trying again since then. :(

2. Since DH's testosterone was normal in June (no idea how he went from hypogonadism to low normal), we are going do to one last SA before moving on to donor sperm IUI. We were going to do donor sperm IUI in July/August but we had a Hep C scare. Turns out he just had the antibodies (must have been the 25% that beats it on their own) and we were just given to green light to move ahead of AF ever shows up. She has been MIA since I stopped the pill almost 3 weeks ago when my cycle was canceled suddenly. I have to take the pill for a cycle before doing anything due to my high LH.

3. Him: Azoospermia and testicular failure but he now has normal low testosterone so we have no idea what that means. Me: High LH.

4. I have a 4 year old from a previous relationship. The bio father is not in the picture.

5. None. Just grief from knowing DH will never have a bio baby.


----------



## ttcforever17

1 how long have you been trying ._17 yrs_
2 whats the next plan on action _fet next cycle_
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with _pcos and nk cells_
4 do you currently have any children at all _no_
5 have you had losses _yes 3 early m/c all ivf_


----------



## Rose1990

1 how long have you been trying-- 19 LONG months
2 whats the next plan on action-- Booking myself & partner for Fertility Tests
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with-- No
4 do you currently have any children at all-- No
5 have you had losses-- Yes 2 mc


----------



## LeedsLass

Hi all, am new here! so this is my background so far...
1 how long have you been trying - *15 months*
2 whats the next plan on action - *waiting for ultrasound results for pcos, had cd2 and cd21 tests (cd21 to be done again), hubs to make an appt for sperm analysis then hopefully referral*
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - *nothing diagnosed yet, but likely to have PCOS*
4 do you currently have any children at all - *no*
5 have you had losses - *one early mc at 6 weeks in Sept 2011 - that was third month of ttc and no luck since...*


----------



## hl120407

Hello,
1. 5years,
2.waiting to be referred,
3.no diagnosis (cant find a problem)
4.no children myself, partner has a 7year old
5.no losses (hope never will) :)
xxx


----------



## missbabes

1 how long have you been trying - 15 months
2 whats the next plan on action - Discussing initial bloodwork with doctor
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - none as yet
4 do you currently have any children at all - none
5 have you had losses - none that I'm aware of


----------



## Turtlemad

1 how long have you been trying - 3yrs, 8mths
2 whats the next plan on action - laparoscopy to check for possible endo and remove cysts. Then onto IVF
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - was previously unexplained but on Monday they said I have low AMH of 8, and also can see choc cysts (endometrium) on my right ovary. DH is perfect
4 do you currently have any children at all - none :nope:
5 have you had losses - nope


----------



## ZekeyMylo2010

3.5 years
Loose weight to see if that helps
Well we never officially got diagnosed but it's unexplained
Partner got two me none..
Never been pregnant..


----------



## Sizzles

*How long?* 2.5 years
*Next step?* I have my second FS appointment in 2 weeks, when it is likely we'll be referred for IVF
*Diagnosis?* Unexplained infertility
*Children?* None
*Losses? *None

Never had the elusive BFP. :cry:


----------



## Rurin

*How long?* since April 2010 but currently on cycle 26
*Next step?* we have been re-referred to FS - not sure whether they'll suggest clomid, IUI etc or just go straight to IVF
*Diagnosis?* All tests last year came back absolutely fine for me and DH
*Children?* None
*Losses?* 1 in August 2011 mmc at 11 weeks, baby never got past 6 weeks 

I'm 36.... just adding age in the mix too fyi.


----------



## mammag

*1 how long have you been trying * 4 years and 3 months actively TTC, about 10 months prior to that we were NTNP
*2 whats the next plan on action* Hopefully IUI if my body will cooperate. 
*3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with * Nothing at all, DH and I are both "normal" 
*4 do you currently have any children at all * I have been blessed with two beautiful boys, which only makes this all the more confusing. 
*5 have you had losses* 3 since I began TTC, all very early.


----------



## worriedone

1 2.5 years
2 both pregnancies ectopic. will probably try ivf.. have to wait for 3 months so that the methotrexate doesnt effect the pregnancy in any way.
3 only problem- dont ovulate.. but now due to ectopic seems like both tubes have a blockage:(
4 nope
5 2


----------



## sue_88

1 2 years, 4 months
2 Clomid, HSG was clear.
3 PCOS (mild)
4 Me - No. OH - Two.
5 Chemical - Nov 2011


----------



## Ame

1 how long have you been trying *Over 3 years*
2 whats the next plan on action *IVF* 
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with *Low sperm count and they aren't exactly sure whats wrong with me *
4 do you currently have any children at all *No*
5 have you had losses *4 all before 8 weeks*


----------



## Dreamer25

1 1.5 years
2 on waiting list for icsi (1 month into 6 month wait)
3 very low sperm count (1 mil) with low morphology 
4 sadly not
5 nope


----------



## wannabeprego

1 how long have you been trying: 3 years come 10/2012 since DH had his 14 year old Vasectomy reversed
2 whats the next plan on action : clomid with :sex: the old fashioned way and than IUI next if that doesn't work 
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with: DH has a low sperm count after VR, I have endometriosis 
4 do you currently have any children at all : no i Don't, but DH has two teenagers from a previous marriage
5 have you had losses: no


----------



## PinkPeony

Good thread.... Interesting to see where everyone's at. Here's my deets:

*1 how long have you been trying* about 15 months. I don't like to count.
*2 whats the next plan on action* Finally have a FS appointment to get all my testing done as well as a SA for DH. Had to wait a year to get a referral (typical I know)... got my referral in June, appointment is in september. :wacko: 
*3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with* Nothing yet (see #2). My acupuncturist diagnosed me with Spleen Qi deficiency. :shrug:
*4 do you currently have any children at all* Never had a BFP
*5 have you had losses* I've had some odd things happen around AF a couple times since I started TTC which sometimes makes me think maybe I had some verrrry early losses. But that's all speculation.


----------



## ickle pand

1 how long have you been trying - 4 years 9 months

2 whats the next plan on action - more progesterone testing this cycle to see if the ovulation last month was a fluke or if the NSAID's I'd been taking the whole time we've been TTC until recently, were what's been stopping me from ovulating (I'm a little bitter that I had to find this out by myself and that none of my drs mentioned that side effect). If I ovulate then we'll carry on trying and waiting for IVF (Oct 2013), if I don't then we'll start clomid.

3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - PCOS, endometriosis, & inflammatory arthritis which may be a factor

4 do you currently have any children at all - I have none, DH has 2 from a previous relationship

5 have you had losses - I had one last year


----------



## Yammas

1 how long have you been trying - 1 year 8 months

2 whats the next plan on action - Going back to FS in october for OHs tests

3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - male factor infertility

4 do you currently have any children at all - Nope :(

5 have you had losses - Not that I'm aware of


----------



## Missus_L

*1 how long have you been trying * 3 years, 9 months, 3 weeks and 5 days ;)
*2 whats the next plan on action* Next FS meeting in Oct, probably get told that I need to lose more weight then cry in the car and wait for the next app. IVF is the only option. 
*3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with* PCOS
*4 do you currently have any children at all * Nope, I'm not that lucky. Never seen a BFP EVER!
*5 have you had losses* Not as I know of but I was told my a psychic that I have had AND that I will give birth to a baby that won't be alive (sick eh!)


----------



## Natashaa1

Missus_L said:


> *1 how long have you been trying * 3 years, 9 months, 3 weeks and 5 days ;)
> *2 whats the next plan on action* Next FS meeting in Oct, probably get told that I need to lose more weight then cry in the car and wait for the next app. IVF is the only option.
> *3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with* PCOS
> *4 do you currently have any children at all * Nope, I'm not that lucky. Never seen a BFP EVER!
> *5 have you had losses* Not as I know of but I was told my a psychic that I have had AND that I will give birth to a baby that won't be alive (sick eh!)

Omg I can not believe a psychic told you that, that's terrible!! Have you tried a low GI diet meant to be great for us pcos girls


----------



## snugglez

*1 how long have you been trying*
Almost 3 years
*2 whats the next plan on action*
A few more IUIs and then IVF
*3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with*
MFI
*4 do you currently have any children at all*
No
*5 have you had losses*
No

I wish all of you the best of luck. May all of your dreams come true.


----------



## snugglez

Missus_L said:


> *1 how long have you been trying * 3 years, 9 months, 3 weeks and 5 days ;)
> *2 whats the next plan on action* Next FS meeting in Oct, probably get told that I need to lose more weight then cry in the car and wait for the next app. IVF is the only option.
> *3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with* PCOS
> *4 do you currently have any children at all * Nope, I'm not that lucky. Never seen a BFP EVER!
> *5 have you had losses* Not as I know of but I was told my a psychic that I have had AND that I will give birth to a baby that won't be alive (sick eh!)

That wasn't very nice of her to say. I hope you don't take her seriously. That's very sick.


----------



## Dolly84

1 how long have you been trying-22 months!

2 whats the next plan on action-I have a lap and dye scheduled end of oct ;-)

3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with- oh sa good results, all my bloodwork came back great but slightly low progesterone, so scheduled to have my lap and dye, and hopefully might start getting some answers.

4 do you currently have any children at all-no children :-(

5 have you had losses-no losses.


----------



## Brunette Boo

Hiya, hope you don't mind me joining in..

1 how long have you been trying - 14 months
2 whats the next plan on action - not sure, another trip to the Dr I suppose
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - nothing, Dr said we're both fertile
4 do you currently have any children at all - none
5 have you had losses - no

Very frustrated

H x


----------



## Danniii

Hello. :) 
1 how long have you been trying - 2.5 years. 
2 whats the next plan on action - Waiting to start Clomid next cycle. 
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - PCOS. 
4 do you currently have any children at all - Nope. 
5 have you had losses - Nope. 

Can't believe that psychic!! Awful! I hope you're not taking them seriously. :hugs:

Danni
Xx


----------



## Missus_L

It's shocking isn't it! I have some great stories that have happened throughout my time TTC! Thanks ladies! I have tried the low gi but never got anywhere :(


----------



## Tiny29

1. How long have you been trying - 5 years or so :wacko:

2. Whats the next plan on action - After 4 rounds of Clomid I've now been referred to a FS for tests.

3. What have if any have you been diagnosed with - So far I haven't been diagnosed with anything. OH tests were ok too.

4. Do you currently have any children at all - None :nope:

5. Have you had losses - Yes 1


----------



## charbaby

how long has everyone been trying ** Survey*
sorry if this is already a thread
1 how long have you been trying
2 whats the next plan on action
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
4 do you currently have any children at all
5 have you had losses

1..been ttc no.3 for 20 months
2. I am going back to the fertility clinic on the 27th September If no bfp by then.
3.. Diagnosed with PCSO May 2011
4. I have 2 children already age 7 and 4
5.. No losses for me


----------



## Mump_hopeful

1 how long have you been trying 4 and 1/2 years

2 whats the next plan on action my BMI is too high for clomid so epic diet to get it down :( (33.1 BMI)

3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with PCOS whixh is ruining my life

4 do you currently have any children at all nope

5 have you had losses nope


----------



## TTCMetalMom

1. How long have you been trying: Since 2007, 5 years now.
2. Whats the next plan on action: Find a surrogate.
3. What have if any have you been diagnosed with: PCOS, weak cervix and CFS.
4. Do you currently have any children at all: No.
5. Have you had losses: Two, one at 8 weeks, one at 15 weeks.


----------



## daydreamerxx

1. 17 months
2. Awaiting referral to fertility clinic
3. PCOS and underactive thyroid
4. No children
5. No losses


----------



## Briss

1 how long have you been trying - over 2 years

2 whats the next plan on action - no idea, after having done all bloods, scans, HSG, lap&Dye, Hysteroscopy we were told that we are not eligible for NHS funding for assisted conception. trying to improve hubby's sperm count with vitamins and no alcohol 

3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - High FSH: 14.3 and low sperm count: less than 3 million 

4 do you currently have any children at all - no

5 have you had losses - no


----------



## Natashaa1

Briss said:


> 1 how long have you been trying - over 2 years
> 
> 2 whats the next plan on action - no idea, after having done all bloods, scans, HSG, lap&Dye, Hysteroscopy we were told that we are not eligible for NHS funding for assisted conception. trying to improve hubby's sperm count with vitamins and no alcohol
> 
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - High FSH: 14.3 and low sperm count: less than 3 million
> 
> 4 do you currently have any children at all - no
> 
> 5 have you had losses - no

Why have they told you, you are not eligible for funding?


----------



## Briss

Natashaa1 said:


> Why have they told you, you are not eligible for funding?

IUI - cos of hubby's low sperm count
IVF - cos of my high FSH

we are trying to improve both although I think FSH is very hard to reduce


----------



## Natashaa1

Briss said:


> Natashaa1 said:
> 
> 
> Why have they told you, you are not eligible for funding?
> 
> IUI - cos of hubby's low sperm count
> IVF - cos of my high FSH
> 
> we are trying to improve both although I think FSH is very hard to reduceClick to expand...

I don't know anything about high FSH, what options do you have? I'm so sorry they won't help!


----------



## J_Lynn

1 - 9 months with my husband; previously tried for years with my exhusband
2 - natural family planning course and working with my Dr on that, if that doesn't work after a few months I am just going to get clomid and start that path
3 - PCOS ... had precancerous cells removed via LEEP, then had an HSG which unblocked my tubes, and I don't ovualate on my own as far as we can tell even though everything seems to look fine
4 - I have two step daughters, but no bio children
5 - no


----------



## nuffmac

1. Approx2 years but a few years ntnp before that
2. Clomid maybe
3. Endo stage 4 and endometrioma's removed now, pelvic adhesions, fibroid
4. No
5. Not to my knowledge


----------



## sarahlou1985

1. 2 years exactly
2. No idea
3. Nothing as yet
4. One just turned 7 year old daughter and a 10 year old step son 
5. Nothing


----------



## HearMyPrayers

1 how long have you been trying *13 months*
2 whats the next plan on action *lap and dye Oct 19th check for possible blocked tubes*
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with *at first unexplained now possible bilateral blocked tubes*
4 do you currently have any children at all *no *
5 have you had losses *no*


----------



## Briss

Natashaa1 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natashaa1 said:
> 
> 
> Why have they told you, you are not eligible for funding?
> 
> IUI - cos of hubby's low sperm count
> IVF - cos of my high FSH
> 
> we are trying to improve both although I think FSH is very hard to reduceClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know anything about high FSH, what options do you have? I'm so sorry they won't help!Click to expand...

we can pay for IUI/IVF ourselves but i think the priority is to improve hubby's sperm count, he is trying to quit beer and I am feeding him tons of vitamins/supplements, i just hope it helps and then we can qualify for IUI


----------



## star7474

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1 weve been trying for nearly 3 years
2 weve just had our 1st ICSI and got BFN
3 variable SA 
4 no children at all :0( 
5 just had our 1st BFN after treatment


----------



## jessandaj

1 how long have you been trying-ttc/ntnp for about 2 years
2 whats the next plan on action- dont really now..hoping to get checked out soon
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with-not yet 
4 do you currently have any children at all-my fur babys !!! :) ferret and a cat
5 have you had losses-suspected a loss before we were ever ttc but was not confirmed so i dont consider myself to have had one but that cycle crossed my mind ever so often and makes me think that it might have been

babydust to everyone !!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

1. Signature says it all :(
2.seeing specialist in less than 2 weeks.
3.hypothyroidism...hashimotos...pcos(just my ovaries)...vitamin d deficient..not ovulating
4.I have fur babies as well: 2 dogs and 1 cat...did have 2 ferrets and another cat.. :) 
5. None...hope I never do :(


----------



## GemmaG

1. Signature says it all really :( trying for 6 years!!
2. Started BCP last week for ICSI oct/nov :)
3. Male factor infertility anti sperm antibodies
4. No children just fur babies :)
5. Loss at 7 weeks April 05 and another at 11 weeks Jan 06 being trying since then....


----------



## Mommytobesoon

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1 4yrs
2clomid nd metformin
3 pcos
4no
5 no


----------



## zumbagirl

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:


1. Been married 10 years (off BC for 9), ACTIVELY trying for about 2 years
2. Adoption 
3. Husband has low motility
4. No children :nope:
5. No losses (thankfully)


----------



## Starlight2012

1 16 months
2 On the first month of clomid 
3 irreguler long cycles (possible PCOS) and right tube blocked
4 not yet! 
5 one chemical m/c in fall 2011


----------



## drhouse

hi,

1. four months
2.considering ivf at christmas
3. low ovarian reserve
4. no
5. no. 

Have always dreamed of being a mother. Didn't know I didn't have many eggs left.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

1. Almost 5 Years.
2. IVF with egg share, first appointment 8/10/12
3. I am healthy and in order. DF has low sperm motility. 
4. No human babies, Just my fur baby! (My Dog lol)
5. Yes, Two MC around 7 weeks and a few chemicals.


----------



## AndreiaLondon

1. 7 years
2. Waitting to see FS for next step but probably IVF
3. Pcos, blocked right tube and peritubal on left tube
4. No :( 
5. 2 chemicals


----------



## bonnotron

1) This is cycle #13
2) On my first gonal cycle. Will keep at this for a while before going to IVF 
3) Unexplained - all tests look good
4) 2 stepkids and 3 furbabies
5) Not even a hint of a BFP for me
6.) Age wasn't asked, but I'm 36. I sort of thought this would be a lot easier....


----------



## nik25

1. 3 years 
2. 9 failed clomid cycles/no ovulation with femera/ RE appt. Oct.1st for what's next...
3. Dh has slight abnormalities with Morphology. Me-ovulation Issues.
4. No :(
5. No


----------



## sugarpi24

nik25 said:


> 1. 3 years
> 2. 9 failed clomid cycles/no ovulation with femera/ RE appt. Oct.1st for what's next...
> 3. Dh has slight abnormalities with Morphology. Me-ovulation Issues.
> 4. No :(
> 5. No

I have an appt Oct. 1st too! Lets hope we get good news!!! Good luck!


----------



## nik25

Thanks and same to you!!! Yes let's hope for some good news:) keep us updated.


----------



## vitabella

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1. We haven't been preventing for 4 years - but actually "trying" for, on October 1st, 3yrs and 4months.
2. We just had our first IUI done on September 15th...awaiting the completion of the dreaded 2 week wait! Find out officially on October 1st whether or not it worked (my gut tells me no :nope:)
3. Unexplained infertility
4. I have 2 stepdaughters
5. No...and I am praying I never have to experience one


----------



## AMP26

1 4 years this November : (
2 Trying naturally until after the new year... then on to IVF:thumbup:
3 PCOS
4 14 year old step-son
5 One angel baby: Ectopic that ruptured my left fallopian tube :cry:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello My name is Lacey

1 1yr and 7 months
2 just did my last round of Clomiphene 50mg
3 don't ovulate on my own
4 just 2 stepsons
5 one back in 2007 I was in High school=( only was about 2 months at the most


----------



## MarineLady

Hi all!

1. Been trying for 19 months
2. We've done HSG, Bloods, Ultrasound, SA. Referred to fertility clinic with appt on October 2nd. 
3. None found, unexplained infertility
4. No children, except my little fur kiddies :)
5. No, never saw a BFP..

Definitely a good thread on here. Helpful sometimes when you think you're the only one with these problems and realize you have a family on here with everyone going through the same issues. <3


----------



## YearningHeart

OMG!!! This thread made me cry!!!!!. Reading everyone's struggle and pain is aching in my heart. I feel for you all I really do. Its hard but you guys be strong!!

I have been TTC for 4 years. I have PCOS. HSG coming up soon. 

I wish u all the best! I pray all your dreams come true. x


----------



## mandygk

a little over 2 years
first appointment with Fertility Nurse
not at the moment
nope
no


----------



## tugAwug

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1. 13 months
2. Just continue what I've been doing until I'm pregnant
3. Good bill of health
4. I have a 9 yr old daughter
5. No losses that I know of


----------



## tealstarz02

1 how long have you been trying- 16 months
2 whats the next plan on action- follow up with RE (HGS last Wed)
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with- unexplained infertility
4 do you currently have any children at all- no
5 have you had losses- no


----------



## jabish

Been trying for about 8 years now,,have an 11 year old son..pcos..and have been on clomid and metformin for 3 months ...after loosing 100 lbs i got pregnant then miscarried at 6 weeks...now back to trying again


----------



## Princess Lou

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1 - 4 years, 2 months
2 - On waiting list for injections
3 - No idea what the issue is 
4 - No children
5 - Never been pregnant


----------



## jen1019

1 18 months (12 months naturally, then began seeing our RE)
2 Currently we are doing Gonal F w/ IUI, as the Clomid and IUI combo didn't work
3 Nothing. Unexplained infertility, everything has come back good.
4 None, just a furbaby
5 Nope, never seen a BFP. :(


----------



## 2blue lines

1 how long have you been trying 
going on four years
2 whats the next plan on action 
iui in two wks

3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
blocked tube low motilty

4 do you currently have any children at all 
YES
5 have you had losses 
YES


----------



## gsdowner1

1. almost 4 yrs.
2.plan is to take a all natural supplement called chorella made by saba to help get me preggers. I have done 2 rounds of clomid and they didn't work.
3. me- pcos hubby- nothing had tests done he had high count and everything was normal
4.no children just a german shepard that is like our child lol
5.none that i am aware of


----------



## nic18

1.a year
2.see our GP & see what's going on
3.nothing as of yet. fx it stays that way!
4. no i have no children
5.yes


----------



## Nightnurse

1 how long have you been trying- *NTNP for about 11yrs seriously for about 4*
2 whats the next plan on action- *Get more invasive tests*
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with-* My bloods and hormones seems to be ok, DH may have low counts*
4 do you currently have any children at all- *No never got a BFP*
5 have you had losses- *Never would want to*


----------



## notoptimistic

1 how long have you been trying - about 2 years
2 whats the next plan on action - waiting to get AF to do a FET cycle
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with- unexplained infertility
4 do you currently have any children at all - nope
5 have you had losses- 2 miscarriages, last one in January 2011 and unable to get pregnant since then


----------



## Mbrink

1 TTC for 19 months now
2 CD 21 lab work, SA, HSG then waiting to hear back on results
3 Abnormally high FSH levels (CD 3 tests for two months indicate my levels are double the norm. I'm 25, 110 lbs, and 5'6. Very healthy)
4 Currently TTC #1 :)
5 Possible chemical pregnancy, not confirmed


----------



## krystinab

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1. 1.5 years
2. Debating injections
3. 1 blocked tube
4. Nope
5.1 in 2012


----------



## Kimmytara

1 year


----------



## dreamweavin

1 Jan. will be 7yrs. 
2 A more natural approach. 
3 PCOS and I'm 99.9% sure I have low progesterone, but never diagnosed with it. 
4 One 9.5yr old son. 
5 I've had 6, my husband and I together have had 5 of those.


----------



## kazy86

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1: 7 years
2: was meant to start ivf last month but my dad got diagnosed with cancer so had to put it off as been so stressed :cry:
3. unexplained
4: no just furry babies
5: no


----------



## Plex

1. Just under a year
2. Injectibles
3. PCOS and hypothyroidism
4. 1 boy (9/7/11) after 4.5yrs TTC + clomid
5. 1 [email protected] =( - Before I got pregnant with my son


----------



## Brayr08

1. Over 3 years
2. Trying naturaly until January of 2013-out of sick time/vacation days-Then starting back up with injectables and IUI
3. Unexplained infertility
4. No kids
5. Maybe a chemical in September, but not comfirmed.


----------



## phrumkidost

1. One year. 
2. More tests. 
3. Not sure. Definite graves disease, now hypothyroid and taking synthroid, possible PCOS, possible LPD. 
4. No. 
5. No. 

Nice to have this thread here. Thanks!


----------



## TTC4+yrs

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1. Almost 8 years
2. IUI or IVF
3. Unexplained (both checked and perfectly healthy)
4. No kids
5. No losses


----------



## lisap2008

1 .how long have you been trying: 4 years
2 .whats the next plan on action : HCG shots for DH ( raises sperm count) , healthy diet for us both.
3 .what have if any have you been diagnosed with : low sperm count
4. do you currently have any children at all : 4 kids from my previous marriage, DH has none.
5. have you had losses : 2 early losses .


----------



## Briss

Lisa, can you please tell us more about HCG shots? my DH has also low sperm count. How do they work?


----------



## lisap2008

Briss said:


> Lisa, can you please tell us more about HCG shots? my DH has also low sperm count. How do they work?

Yes it increases testosterone production naturally in men which also increases the sperm count, my last BFP was after he had taken shots of 200iu a day for several months. he was also on a healthy diet and does not drink or smoke.


----------



## tangle

1. 3 years

2. Go to see doc in 3 months to find out why it's not happening

3. Nothing yet

4. One son, took 7 years to conceive him

5. No


----------



## dodgercpkl

1 how long have you been trying *2.5 years in December*
2 whats the next plan on action *I just had surgery to remove a septum from my uterus, so once that's healed, we'll be ttc again and hoping for a sticky bean.*
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with *PCOS, Hashimotos, MTHFR, septate uterus*
4 do you currently have any children at all *No living children.*
5 have you had losses *We have 2 angels in heaven.*


----------



## RobinMarie

1. 6 Years

2. I saw an infertility specialist on Monday, October 15, 2012 and he has decided to keep me on Metformin Extended Release (one pill in the morning, two at night) also adding clomid as well as femara and seeing him when I get my next menstrual to get an injection

3. PCOS- :devil::devil::devil:

4. I do not have any children

5. No losses


----------



## nexis

1. 1 year 1 month

2. Currently on 1000mg metformin, back to hospital tomorrow, hoping for clomid.

3. PCOS, annovulatory 

4. No

5. No


----------



## nobump

1 4 years off the pill, some months trying harder than others... 
2 referred for assisted conception
3 I hope I am ok... hubby has low sperm count... 
4 do you currently have any children at all 
5 no


----------



## Panda1213

1) 1 year 11 months
2) currently taking metformin and synthroid, having a vag. U/S Wednesday 10/24/12 to rule out other possibilities and going to have DH's sperm checked
3) PCOS
4) no
5) no


----------



## lupinerainbow

1 how long have you been trying- 4 years
2 whats the next plan on action- On metformin
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with- PCOS and retroverted uterus
4 do you currently have any children at all- No :(
5 have you had losses- Thankfully not, never had a bfp :(

xxxxx


----------



## laustiredttc

as sad as it is its still wonderful to know ladies we're are not alone as this thread shows us all :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

1 how long have you been trying - together, 8 months. with my ex, 2 years.
2 whats the next plan on action - OH going for SA
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - PCOS, only one tube that is damaged from scar tissue, tilted uterus.
4 do you currently have any children at all - no
5 have you had losses - 1 early MC at 5 weeks, 1 ectopic in may last year where I lost my tube.

Also had a smear last week and nurse mentioned my cervix looked imflamed/cysty so now I'm worried I have cervical cancer or something, sigh. Me and my vagina have NO luck. Back to the doctor next week so she can have a look.


----------



## LilMummyWanaB

I have no children. 
Have pcos.
Been trying for a baby for 3 1/2 years.
Never managed to fall pregnant


----------



## Jazzbird

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:


1. 9 months
2. More frequent bd!
3. Nothing so far but I am nearly 37
4. No
5. No bfp


----------



## Ltruns33

This thread is older, but one thing I've noticed as scrolling through, is that many have finally had their bfps after years, months and lots of heartache in trying. I have been ttc for 17 months, natural, had one bfp that ended in miscarriage at 5-6 weeks. Still grieving that loss. But I was able to think for a brief moment, that the glimmer of hope that a bfp provided wiped away some of the heartache of trying for so long. (Some!) I feel like I have my down days, bc there's no guarantee of any end to the ttc journey. But, I also trust in a God who knows my future, and I trust that he knows the end of this journey. So that's where my encouragement comes from. Here's my stats: 


1 how long have you been trying -17 months 
2 whats the next plan on action - appointment with reproductive specialist 10/29/13 after my GP has done all blood tests, SA, and laparoscopic surgery and found nothing. 
3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with - hubby has low SA but not terribly low. 
4 do you currently have any children at all -No 
5 have you had losses - Yes, our first "child" miscarried at 5-6weeks.


----------



## ItalyBitFunny

1.) It took 2yrs for DS#1, 18months for DS#2, and TTC#3 for about 2.5+yrs
2.) I am on 200mg of Clomid and trigger shot on Friday
3.) I have PCOS and mysterious high blood pressure. (No root cause)
4.) 2 boys, ages 6 and 3
5.) 1 m/c 2 years before my oldest was born.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1. 6 years
2. We have bern testing. Started june this ye
3. Low AMH hormones - maybe clomid
4. No children
5. Chemicals


----------



## lanet

We have been trying for almost 3 years 
Next plan is higher does of clomid with 2nd iui
DH has had low count and motility and high white blood cells in all s/a except the recent one, I had him on several vitamins for months and now everything is excellent. I also ovulate late and irregular. 
I have a 10 year old daughter from a previous relationship. Dh has adopted her but has no children of his own.


----------



## mariemongrain

1. Trying for 14 months.
2. Dh has appointment with fertility doctor in Toronto (we are from Northern Ontario)
3.DH has been diagnosed with low sperm count 
4.No kids
5. No losses (that I know)


----------



## 2have4kids

3 years
Donor eggs in Brno, Czech (myivfalternative.com)
I have premature ovarian diminished reserves
No kids
1 chemical & 1 m/c in the 3 years


----------



## x167346

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1. 18 months
2. acupuncture 
3. low progesterone and endometrisos
4. no:dust::dust::dust:
5. yes 1


----------



## tooth_fairy

1 TTC 2 years
2 Just waiting and praying
3 PCOS in February of this year
4 No kids
5 No


----------



## madtowngirl

waiting2start said:


> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:

1. Been off BC for a year now.
2. In January, the doctor will finally see me and see why I can't get pg.
3. Nothing
4. No
5. 1 mc, on 14Feb2013.


----------



## Jocelyn72

madtowngirl said:


> waiting2start said:
> 
> 
> sorry if this is already a thread
> 1 how long have you been trying
> 2 whats the next plan on action
> 3 what have if any have you been diagnosed with
> 4 do you currently have any children at all
> 5 have you had losses
> :hugs:
> 
> 1. 1.5 years (me: 35, DH: 30)
> 2. Not sure. Maybe Clomid? RE wants to move to IUI
> 3. Low Ovarian Reserve, very low AMH, Factor V Leidan, DH low morphology
> 4. None
> 5. Never been pregnantClick to expand...


----------



## Missus_L

1 Nearly 5 years
2 Try to lose weight fro IVF. Had 7 rounds of Clomid, all SA ok, Hycosy ok and loads of scans.
3 PCOS, cysts on my uterus, possible endo and very overweight
4 No
5 No


----------

